# PhysX not checked on GTS 240



## StillLearning (Mar 12, 2011)

I am currently using TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.5.1 on a Windows 7 64-bit system. My system has
dual NVIDIA GeForce GTS240 graphics cards in it. I have it set with SLI enabled. I have check marks for Computing, CUDA and DirectCompute 4.0 but I have no check mark for PhysX.
There should be a check mark for PhysX for this card or am I wrong?


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 12, 2011)

do you have phyz x drivers installed?


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 13, 2011)

when you install forceware it usually on one package except you just install the driver only
if so, you need to install it to get physx on that
just check it from control panel
physx mostly run for gaming not on daily application, it depends on what type you are on. but i guess its better if you install it so you gonna have full features on that


----------



## StillLearning (Mar 13, 2011)

On the NVIDIA Control Panel I have set PhysX to enabled under the "Set SLI and PhysX configuration". I still do not have a check mark for PhysX being shown when I use TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.5.1. Am I missing a file? I get no errors shown in the Windows Event Log.


----------

